
A doughnut by any other name? - pepys
http://blogs.bl.uk/digitisedmanuscripts/2017/05/a-doughnut-by-any-other-name.html
======
skywhopper
> Doughnuts (donuts to our US readers)

Uh, no. This isn't like cookies vs biscuits or fries vs chips vs crisps. The
longer spelling is still commonly used in the US, but even if it weren't, we
don't need an explanation on a minor spelling difference, thanks.

------
Fjolsvith
3 points, no discussion, only 4 hours old and ranked 19? Is the ranking
algorithm at HN broke?

~~~
knrz
Weekend rankings are a different beast, my friend.

~~~
Fjolsvith
And then I get downvoted 5 times for pointing it out! Is that the number of
Mods at HN?

